# Craven in the rain



## cravensmum (Jun 28, 2010)

We got soaking wet on both our walks today.
These are from this evening when it poured down all the way.




































These are from this afternoon when it was sunshine & rain.


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

Craven doesn't look like he's bothered that it's wet. Love the ones of him running thro the long grass.


----------



## xhuskyloverx (May 5, 2010)

Not that it seemed to bother him at all lol. Love the one of him trying to get the stick.


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2011)

craven is beautiful :001_wub:


----------



## Elmo the Bear (Oct 3, 2008)

Love this one


----------



## cravensmum (Jun 28, 2010)

As he was running towards me,I threw some cheese into the long grass,the next shot in the sequence has his bum in the air and his head has disappeared into the grass.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Lovely pictures . Rain has been the recurring theme to our walks this weekend too!!


----------



## cravensmum (Jun 28, 2010)

Elmo the Bear said:


> Love this one


Just noticed that that one is a lot better than the one I took.

It's been cropped and the sky looks more dramatic.Good work.


----------

